# surround sound



## SteveMagnuson (Oct 15, 2008)

I HAVE A MAGNAVOX 42MF337B TV AND A SAMSUNG HT-X40
DVD PLAYER W/SURROUND SOUND. I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO GET
SURROUND SOUND THROUGH THE TV.IF THATS POSSIBLE:4-dontkno


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You can't.


----------



## ChipD (Apr 26, 2005)

Say Steve… Forgive me, but your question is just a tad ambiguous. Mr. Bruiser…Sir! [believe me when I tell ya’ I’d never cross a person named ‘Bruiser’.. ;-)] is correct, you’re not gonna’ get surround sound out of the TV itself. But if what you’re after is to hear the 5.1 from the HDTV broadcast channels, I think you should be able to connect the optical output from your TV to the optical input on your HT-X40 and play the surround sound through your system, [not the TV].

BTW… Caps lock is not necessary.

Best,
Chip


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

ChipD said:


> Say Steve… Forgive me, but your question is just a tad ambiguous. Mr. Bruiser…Sir! [believe me when I tell ya’ I’d never cross a person named ‘Bruiser’.. ;-)] is correct, you’re not gonna’ get surround sound out of the TV itself. But if what you’re after is to hear the 5.1 from the HDTV broadcast channels, I think you should be able to connect the optical output from your TV to the optical input on your HT-X40 and play the surround sound through your system, [not the TV].
> 
> BTW… Caps lock is not necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry kinda messed up the original... Trying again. I have a Magnavox 42MF337B TV and a Kenwood vr510 surround sound receiver. I have everything attached to Tv and then got the Kenwood unit. I would like to have the sound from the TV go into the Kenwood vr510 and be heard through its speakers. I cannot find a speaker output except the SPDIF on the TV. other than the actual speaker wires going to TV speakers. My vf510 doesn't have a SPDIF input and I cannot figure where to plug what wires into each. I have the paperwork on both. Tried several attempts but obviously need assistance. Is this even possible?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should be able to connect the TV digital output (ie: S/PDIF output) to the Kenwood digital input (appears to be labled "DVD" - to the left of the digital optical inputs).

Most often, the TV will only output surround audio from it's internal tuner (ie: the channel is being tuned by the TV), otherwise the output will simply be stereo.


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

If I'm looking at proper location on the Kenwood vr510. One orange RCA jack that has DVD and just below that a orange one that says video 2 coaxial? The one I should use for the SPDIF into the Kenwood? Is the SPDIF cable a RCA cable or something different? Can I make one or must it be purchased?


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

If I can get the sound from my TV to go into my Kenwood vr510 I hope to be able to at lease get stereo sound from the vf510. Then run the DVD into the vr510 to get the surround sound itself. I Hope... But the TV sound will be larger than life through the external speaker system.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, the port labeled DVD.  I can't tell the color from the black and white User Manual. Coaxial digital uses an RCA cable.


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

Awsome. Thank you so much. Wonder if I may ask another question along same line?? I have a non powered sub woofer and on the back of my vr510 it shows where to connect one in a couple of places one of the places says powered sub woofer, which should I use to attach mine to? What are the extra wires for on the back of the sub woofer? They appear to go to additional speakers. there are two left and two right input and also two left and two right output? I have all my speakers attached to my vr510.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Brand and model #?

If the sub it self powered, you would use "powered sub woofer" output. This will be a line level output (ie: low power).

If the sub is not powered, you would use a "powered" output. This will be an amplified signal (ie: high power).

As for the speaker connections, there are several possible reasons. With the model information, I can verify before commenting.


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

161468647608 a item for sale on ebay that looks just like the back of mine. Mine is non powered Olin Ross 6050. I know most don't like them but I won them and am going to use them until they crap out. I don't need a lot of sound just enough for us older farts.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I can see, the sub is just part of a surround sound speaker system. There doesn't appear to be a single "sub" input. So the speaker inputs are likely used as the audio input. The Sub is then filtering the low frequencies (to drive the sub) and passing the signal out to the speakers.


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

My remote is not turning my Kenwood vr 510 off or on or anything else. I changed the RF settings and still get nothing. In the book it shows a RF antenna. I do not have one. Do I require one to get the remote to operate the system? All I want it to do is turn unit on and off and maybe adjust volume.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The antenna is likely for AM/FM reception and is not needed for the remote to function. 

I assume you are referring to the actual Kenwood remote? Most likely dead batteries or the remote is faulty.


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

It is the original Kenwood remote. I've changed batteries twice. The remote lights up and shows options. One time it actually shut off the vr510 but not since that one time. I've looked in book for answers and I can see a labeled remote antenna on back but I believe that is for out of site reception. It states I can point the remote at the antenna or at the unit. However neither does anything to the unit. All I wanted it to do is turn unit off and on and adjust volume but can't get that to happen. The antenna looks like a cheapie FM antenna with a earphone type jack and wires split into a TEE. Flat see through antenna wire.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you using the "SYS POWER" button? The power button on the right? It should turn the receiver on/off all of the time and cannot be configured/changed.


----------



## Kelly D. Wells (Dec 29, 2010)

yes. Even went to the manual to verify that I am using the system on as the correct button. Was wondering if there is a way that a code of some kind links the remote with the unit. Except it is the original remote so I figure that wasn't a issue. Only thing I can think of is if I were to buy a universal remote and attempt to link it to the unit.. Don't want to unless there is no other options.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have the remote antenna, you can give it a try. It should only be needed to increase the remote range and I don't expect range to be an issue with your current testing.

Only two possible causes come to mind: 1) the remote is faulty (most likely), or 2) the receiver has a fault

A universal remote should work. I like Logitech and they are easy to configure.

You likely already have other remotes, such as the TV remote or Cable/SAT remote. They almost always are programmable and provide basic controls of most common hardware.


----------

